# Bear Alaskan



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Red-Team-98 said:


> Need a Operators manual for the 1977 Bear Alaskan?
> 
> How to Tune..........


Contact Bear Archery at [email protected]. They have a lot more manuals than they list on their website. They have emailed me manuals for older bows several times.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

You need to send them pic of what bow you are looking for and that helps them out.


----------



## Red-Team-98 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

kballer1 said:


> You need to send them pic of what bow you are looking for and that helps them out.


As long as you send them the model name and year it was made a pic shouldn't be necessary, at least it never has been for me. Pics are usually required when you don't know the model or year of manufacture.


----------



## Red-Team-98 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I might have some tuning info on this bow. I'll scan it later today.
Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I scanned in the information. However the file (.pdf) is too large (3.5 MB) to upload on archerytalk. If you would like me to send you the manual PM me your email address and I will send it as an attachment.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

*Bear Alaskan and Tamerlane II instruction manual*

The manual (Bear Alaskan and Tamerlane II) is 17 pages and it covers the following (for anyone that might be interested): Adjusting the draw weight, adjusting the draw length, adjusting the eccentric wheel balance, replacing the string, changing the cables, changing the eccentric wheels, the micrometer adjustment assembly, the eccentric wheel assembly, the idler pulley assembly, the cable assembly, the weight adjustment stud assembly, the cable lock assembly works, cable bend draw length eccentric wheel setting and limb chart for the Tamerlane II, cable bend draw length eccentric wheel setting and limb chart for the Alaskan.

Here is the first page (I can only show single pages the whole manual itself is to large):


----------

